# Anyone tested the MSP and MSLR (Raven) back to back?



## errspace (5 mo ago)

I'm trying to make up my mind between these two while I shore up my deposit. The refreshes are too costly, so the 2020 models are the sweet spot for me.

There aren't many videos comparing the two directly, but this one (which is a simulation) suggests that the MSLR has more even power delivery and actually pulls better at motorway speeds than the MSP, which is presumably biased toward the launch.

Basically is the range reduction and (average) £10k premium worth it in daily driving? I don't see myself using launch mode much except to amuse friends and family if I did get an MSP, but nor do I see myself using the MSLR's full range more than a handful of times a year either. Am I going to see much increase in daily driving performance and enjoyment in the MSP's sport/ludicrous mode over the MSLR?

Neither the MSP or MSLR are for sale in the UK in great numbers so the chance of finding both at the same dealer is pretty slim. In terms of performance there doesn't seem to be much in it when you take launch mode out of the equation, and I think I'd need to drive both back to back.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

This one is easy. If you never drive the performance model, the long range is completely awesome. 

With the performance model, your definition of awesome gets changed. 

You'll be completely amazed by whatever model you get. It's like driving across country in a car and then doing it in a jet. Does it really matter if you go 500 mph vs 550 mph when you you are used to 50 mph? 

Save the $10k

Re: launch mode. It's not needed to impress your friends the slowest Tesla can easily impress your friends.


----------



## errspace (5 mo ago)

Ed Woodrick said:


> This one is easy. If you never drive the performance model, the long range is completely awesome.
> 
> With the performance model, your definition of awesome gets changed.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you're saying the performance would ruin me for the long range!

I'm most interested in the everyday drives, pulling away from junctions, overtaking on main roads and so forth - am I going to feel much difference between the two when not comparing launches?


----------



## coffee.plaid (5 mo ago)

errspace said:


> I'm trying to make up my mind between these two while I shore up my deposit. The refreshes are too costly, so the 2020 models are the sweet spot for me.
> 
> There aren't many videos comparing the two directly, but this one (which is a simulation) suggests that the MSLR has more even power delivery and actually pulls better at motorway speeds than the MSP, which is presumably biased toward the launch.
> 
> ...


Maybe save up for a Plaid


----------



## errspace (5 mo ago)

coffee.plaid said:


> Maybe save up for a Plaid


That's not what I'm asking, unless you're saying the ravens are so bad I shouldn't get either? In which case I'd be interested to know why.

I won't get the current generation until the price is more sensible and the yoke is made an option though.


----------



## coffee.plaid (5 mo ago)

errspace said:


> That's not what I'm asking, unless you're saying the ravens are so bad I shouldn't get either? In which case I'd be interested to know why.
> 
> I won't get the current generation until the price is more sensible and the yoke is made an option though.


Ahh i see, my bad, i thought MSP refers to model S plaid. I m not too familiar with older model S, best of luck!


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

errspace said:


> Sounds like you're saying the performance would ruin me for the long range!
> 
> I'm most interested in the everyday drives, pulling away from junctions, overtaking on main roads and so forth - am I going to feel much difference between the two when not comparing launches?


Absolutely, positively, with no question. For all of your examples, my RWD non-Performance Model 3 will tend to blow your mind. If there is a car coming that's only 200 ft away, you can probably beat it. When you hit 0-60 in 4 seconds, the remainder of the world is behind you. 
Passing? The one and ONLY thing that you have to worry about when passing is that you aren't going too fast. I will guarantee you that at 60, you will see 90 before you ever think about looking at the accelerator, And that's when you have to start worrying about tickets.


----------



## errspace (5 mo ago)

Ed Woodrick said:


> Absolutely, positively, with no question. For all of your examples, my RWD non-Performance Model 3 will tend to blow your mind. If there is a car coming that's only 200 ft away, you can probably beat it. When you hit 0-60 in 4 seconds, the remainder of the world is behind you.
> Passing? The one and ONLY thing that you have to worry about when passing is that you aren't going too fast. I will guarantee you that at 60, you will see 90 before you ever think about looking at the accelerator, And that's when you have to start worrying about tickets.


That's interesting, but my question was about if the Performance behaves much differently in these situations vs the LR. I get that either is going to be a starship next to the 20yo Mondeo I'm replacing.

If we take launches and ludicrous+ out of the picture, does the Performance still have a big acceleration advantage?


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Just looking up the Mondeo, 0-60 in about 9 seconds. Model 3 Standard range 5 seconds, Model 3 AWD 4 seconds Model 3 Performance 3 seconds. 

So you could start a Model 3 standard range, and once it gets to 60, start a Model 3 performance, and you still beat the Mondeo. 
Or just start the Model 3 AWD twice and again beat the Mondeo.

In my Model 3 RWD, it becomes interesting doing the 0-60 thing. While putting you in your seat is one thing, it's amazing how little road it takes to do it. You can easily get to 60 in 2/3s the length of a football field.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Sounds to me like you better go with the Performance model because if you don't you're always going to wonder what you're missing. Your FOMO is a bit extreme. If you go with the P, how long will it be before you're salivating about a Plaid?


----------



## errspace (5 mo ago)

I wish I hadn't mentioned the Mondeo. I can't think of another way to say, what is the acceleration of the Model S Performance like vs. the Model S Long Range, when launch mode is taken out of the picture?


----------



## errspace (5 mo ago)

FRC said:


> Sounds to me like you better go with the Performance model because if you don't you're always going to wonder what you're missing. Your FOMO is a bit extreme. If you go with the P, how long will it be before you're salivating about a Plaid?


I won't be salivating about any of the refreshes until the yoke is an option! Lol


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

FRC said:


> Sounds to me like you better go with the Performance model because if you don't you're always going to wonder what you're missing. Your FOMO is a bit extreme. If you go with the P, how long will it be before you're salivating about a Plaid?


I'd like to have a performance, I'd like to have a plaid, but as a realist, they really don't give me anything. Sure if money was not an object, for most people it's a big object.
I know that my lowly little Model 3 RWD isn't the fastest, but it still seems to impress everyone who gets in it.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

I have a 2017 LR RWD M3.

It's hard for me to imagine more acceleration being _useful_ to me in almost any situation. The issue is my own reaction time. 

I most appreciate the acceleration relative to the cars I used to have when I'm at the top of an on-ramp with no merge lane, and I need to insert myself into a gap in traffic that's moving at 60 mph.

If the gap were small enough that I needed more acceleration that I had, I'd be worried about timing it right so that I don't either go early and slam into the car ahead of the gap or late and slam into the one behind. 

Other examples, like passing a car, have the same kind of issue. If I really needed more acceleration than I have with my current Tesla, it would mean I was cutting it close/being a jerk: e.g. passing a car just before I was going to get off at an exit anyway. 

Would more acceleration be fun sometimes? Sure. But it would mostly just be a party trick to me.


----------



## errspace (5 mo ago)

DocScott said:


> I have a 2017 LR RWD M3.
> 
> It's hard for me to imagine more acceleration being _useful_ to me in almost any situation. The issue is my own reaction time.
> 
> ...


That's useful, thank you.


----------



## errspace (5 mo ago)

Well I went for the P. I test drove an LR and three Ps. From my brief exposure I thought 'Standard' mode on the LR seemed about the same as 'Sport' on the P. Just wanted to follow up in case anyone else has the same question.

After a month of ownership and using Ludicrous occasionally to make friends laugh, and only using Ludicrous+ once when I had the 45 minutes spare to warm up the battery I'm already wondering if I'd miss it.


----------

